# Grand Designs, the Episode with the Water Tower?



## Chems (31 Jul 2010)

I watched a grand designs where they converted a water tower. Its not the horrible concrete one, and its not the one where they build a modern house at the bottom then plan on doing the water tower but don't get around to it.

I remember it clearerly, they removed the tank from the top, and they had a really nice curved kitchen. But I can't find it. Does anyone remember it and can find it?


----------



## big soft moose (31 Jul 2010)

were it this one http://www.channel4.com/4homes/on-tv/gr ... 9_p_1.html

its deffo not the one in ashford kent (thats the horrible concrete monstrosity)

or was it this one at lymm http://www.lymmwatertower.com/ i cant find the actual programme but it was a GD 06 finalist

or was it this one in munstead http://www.elspethbeardarchitects.co.uk ... tower.html

theres also a full list of episodes here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Gr ... s_episodes but i cant be pineappled to wade thru it


----------



## Shane (31 Jul 2010)

You sure it wasn't 'build a new life in the country', guy took yonks to finish it but did eventually, IIRC he was gonna go on to renovate a train carriage on a viaduct?


----------



## big soft moose (31 Jul 2010)

Shane":133x5ms5 said:


> You sure it wasn't 'build a new life in the country', guy took yonks to finish it but did eventually, IIRC he was gonna go on to renovate a train carriage on a viaduct?



that'll be this 'un 

http://demand.five.tv/Episode.aspx?epis ... 5118580009


----------



## Chems (1 Aug 2010)

Thanks for that guys, really annoying me that I can't find it! 

Its not Lymm, and its not munstead I don't think.

I watched Amersham but don't think its that one either, the tank was in the tower in the one I saw, and there was something with a well at the bottom. 

The other one is here: 

http://www.tv.com/video/10443512/build- ... episode-10

But I can't see any water towers in it!


----------



## Mike.C (1 Aug 2010)

Chems it is'nt the one where tv presenter Russell Harris and his wife converted Lymm Water Tower in Cheshire after owning it for 8 years before they started work on it?

http://lymmwatertower.com/content/times_0805.html

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Chems (1 Aug 2010)

No not Lymm either. Looked like the Amersham one. When he was done, the area where the tank had been was an amazing circular room with windows all around.


----------



## Shane (1 Aug 2010)

Chems":9ad0t5e6 said:


> The other one is here:
> 
> http://www.tv.com/video/10443512/build- ... episode-10
> 
> But I can't see any water towers in it!



That page doesn't work properly, it wont show the right vid, and cheers BSM, that was the one I had in mind 8)


----------



## Chems (1 Aug 2010)

Theres a list of episodes at the bottom, hover over the pictures till you see episode 10. 

Man its bugging me.


----------



## Shane (1 Aug 2010)

Chems":2t3hxzfc said:


> Theres a list of episodes at the bottom, hover over the pictures till you see episode 10.
> 
> Man its bugging me.



I did that but it wont show the right film


----------



## Shane (1 Aug 2010)

Click on season 1 ep 9, the descriptions bear no resemblance to the vid

here it is...

http://www.tv.com/video/10443507/build- ... usel;vid;3


----------



## Chems (1 Aug 2010)

Thanks Shane, thats the one! Do they revisit it when its finished?

Edit, found it easily after you linked that, its here:

http://www.seesaw.com/TV/Entertainment/ ... t-Worth-It

Thanks EVER so much for that Shane, BSM, Mike. Was bloody annoying! All better now. Kisses!


----------

